# Check Your Guns at the Door



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

Responding Like Christians to Blogs and Web Forums by Jim Elliff


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

joshua said:


> Ouch. Agreed. I repent.  Thanks, Chris.



Brother, I think we've all pulled out the "guns" too quickly at one time or another.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent, thank you brother. I am new to blogs but I think that people use blogs like a "bully" pulpit and can say uncharitable things. We say anything we want because noone knows who we are and we remain annonomous. People will sometimes take things you write out of context or assume things that have not been stated. As Christians we should always show charity and give one another the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Excellent, thank you brother. I am new to blogs but I think that people use blogs like a "bully" pulpit and can say uncharitable things. We say anything we want because noone knows who we are and we remain annonomous. People will sometimes take things you write out of context or assume things that have not been stated. As Christians we should always show charity and give one another the benefit of the doubt.



We've all probably posted things that we wouldn't say if we were face to face. This medium can also lend itself to misunderstandings as well. 

I think the PB does a better job than many forums with accountability with the requirement that members use their real names and church affiliation. I think that does help restrain some, but that isn't any guarantee that things won't sometimes get out of hand. I can also think of at least two instances where people used fake names.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 15, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, thank you brother. I am new to blogs but I think that people use blogs like a "bully" pulpit and can say uncharitable things. We say anything we want because noone knows who we are and we remain annonomous. People will sometimes take things you write out of context or assume things that have not been stated. As Christians we should always show charity and give one another the benefit of the doubt.
> ...




 I am thankful for our moderators on the Puritan Board who are people of integrity and certainly strive to keep our discussions moving in a godly way.


----------

